# When to let go?



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

This isn't havanese related but you guys have great advice so am hoping for some of that now 
My oldest dog is only about 8 yrs old (could be older or younger it is a vets guess she's a rescue) and is a Great Dane mix and has been having some health issues lately I'm not planning on losing her for a few more years (20 would be nice  ) but how do you know when is the time? Obviously not now she's not too bad yet she's slower now lays around all the time has really bad eyesight which does cause her to freak out a lot especially outside she has a harder time jumping on the bed or into the car 
yesterday she didn't want to go on her walk she usually like it a lot (which is what is making me type this) but she's still playful (as long as she doesn't have to get up lol) she likes bitey face while laying and doesn't seem to be in tons of pain although she does bite her leg/hip and growl at it lots (I'm assuming it bothers her) 
I worry sometimes that I will hold onto her longer than I should how bad should her quality of life get before it would be better to let her go? Again not looking for now I'm tearing up just writing this but I don't want to selfishly keep her here if she's in too much pain she's still pretty young so I hopefully have a few more yrs before I have to worry about this 
I have a vet appointment in a couple weeks to hopefully get her some pain meds 
The last week or so she's been laying more and usually she jumps when it's diner time she hasn't been doing that either I think her hips are bothering her more than usual 
I can be a big worrier and she's acting different this week which of course has me worried lol 
How do you know when it's time? 
A pic of my beautiful girl 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's so regal laying there on her bed. It is good you have a vet appointment, you can go over things with him. I do know that Great Danes don't have near as long of life spans as our Havs, and they have their own ring of health problems to watch for.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Sheri is right, the big breeds don't have the long life spans of the smaller breeds, but her pain could be simply arthritis or something else treatment could alleviate. I am glad you are taking her to the vet, you can have a good conversation and hopefully the examination can give you clarification. It is too soon to be thinking about letting her go don't let your mind go there until that time comes. You will know in your heart then.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

You love her and you'll know when her quality of life is diminished too much. When the pain isn't manageable, when she can't get around on her own (and the pain is bad when you help her) or when the bad time/ days outweigh the good. 

It's definitely a hard decision. I've seen it when someone waited too long (one of the last big dogs by parents had my Dad was carrying her from her chair outside, holding her up to pee, and carrying her back and she was in pain). I also had to go through the decision a few years ago when my Dalmatian was almost 16. I sometimes wonder if I went too early, but know that if I did it was only possibly by a matter of months. She was deaf from birth, went blind at about 15 and by the time I let her go was incontinent, in pain and was having trouble sometimes getting up or when standing on hardwood floors (but could walk on her own once you helped her up). 

It's an incredibly hard decision, but you'll be able to tell when it's getting too hard for her.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank you everyone I've never been through old age in dogs my only other dog was years ago and she didn't make it to old age so Luna's pain is upsetting the last vet she saw( a year ago in may) thought she was doing good but she is much much worse than last yr now I know I shouldn't have to worry about things like this yet but Because shes been acting different this last week or so it really makes me start to worry 
I have a lot to discuss with the new vet (I feel the old vet charged too much so took sprocket to a new one I like them will take Luna there in 2 weeks) 
she does drip pee occasionally after she goes and sometimes when she stands from laying not much but it's noticeable 
I don't have to lift her at all she's 90lbs so def would be hard to do lol but yesterday she refused her walk again and I tried to get her to fetch she loves playing with a ball she did kinda walk/Trot once to retrieve it but then brung it back and laid down hopefully it's something the vet can help me with 
She is reactive to other dogs when on a leash and still reacts to them so I figure she's not in too much pain to do that lol 
I'm assuming her hips are bothering her more than usual hopefully pain meds will help her 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

You might also want to look into/ research some supplements. When one of my parents' dogs had arthritis/ joint problems/ pain walking they gave them Glucosamine and Chondroitin (If I remember right) and it seemed to help


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank you hopefully the vet will be able to help her be more comfortable and I will research those supplements at work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

your vet should be your best advice. Hugs


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Dogs are good at masking pain, but it sounds like your pooch could use medication sooner than two weeks from now. Your schedule may not allow, but if you could I would insist that the vet see her because she is showing signs of great discomfort. If it were me that was in pain, I wouldn't want to wait that long. 

I agree that large breeds have a shorter life span than smaller ones.
We had a Havanese before Tux who had lots of health issues. She began to lose control of her legs at 10 years of age. We managed to get 3 more years of "quality" life, (she could walk if we gave her Prednisone), until the medications and all her other health issues came to a point of no return. She was okay until she began to vomit, didn't want to eat, was panting really fast, and was obviously in a lot of pain. I knew then that it would be inhumane and selfish to allow her to suffer since the treatments we were giving her were no longer helping. The vet confirmed by blood tests that organs were failing. We said our goodbyes there at the vet's, and she died in our arms. It was the most heart wrenching moment of my life, but I KNEW it was the right thing to do. The vet agreed.

I don't second guess our decision. You should have your vet explain what to watch for so you can be aware, but hopefully the pain is merely arthritis or something that can work with pain management. Hopefully you can take her soon.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Maybe I should try a different vet just to get her in faster? This vet does close somewhat early and I had to take a half day off work to get her in which requires a 2 week notice at work that's y it takes 2weeks to c vet 
Maybe I'll see if I can get her to c her original vet one last time they are open till really late just charges twice as much but worth it if you think it sounds like she's in a lot more pain than I thought I definitely don't want her to be hurting  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jilliow (Jan 6, 2017)

She does sound to me as if she needs help sooner than in two weeks time.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I have an appointment on Tuesday evening with her current vet will let you know what he says  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

That's good. At least you and she will have relief and hopefully answers. I always think of the tiny little pin point spot I had on my nose that would bleed, heal over and come back a few weeks later. It was literally the size of a pin point. After a year or so I finally went to the dermatologist. I wound up having Mohs surgery and they cut the size of a one carat diamond (1/4" diameter hole) out of my nostril.(almost my entire nostril). Had I gone in sooner, it would have been a lot less drastic. Now my mantra is "the sooner the better" when it comes to any health issues (and pain).


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thinking of you . . .


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Vet thinks it's probably arthritis wants to do X-rays to confirm also there's a spot on her leg that is swollen he wants to X-ray that to see if it's cause for concern he did blood work today and should have the results tomorrow it was too late to do X-rays so I have an appointment tomorrow for them I got some medicine for her pain so u guys were right I thought it was hip dysplasia just because I know that happens a lot on bigger breeds didn't even think about arthritis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Tux was limping and I took a video of it with me to the vet. The vet was very astute and pinpointed his pain in his shoulder. I never would have guessed. After 10 days of anti-inflammatory medication, he is as good as new. We have no idea what happened unless he jumped off of something when we weren't looking. You just can't guess these things. So much better to get to the vet sooner than later. Hope things work out for her. You are on the right track.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm glad you got her in today. I hope the x-rays tomorrow give you answers that make it possible to help her and make her pain free. 

Thinking of you.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Glad your vet is getting down to it and I hope the arthritis idea is correct as they can treat that and help her pain. We will be thinking about you and hope to hear good news.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I have some horrible news I can't stop crying 
We did the X-rays and she has bone cancer in her back leg part of me wishes I never went to the vet so I wouldn't know but I know she'd be in too much pain if I didn't find out 
She's too young to deal with this and I'm not ready to lose her
I'm a horrible mommy how did I not see she was in that kind of pain?! I feel like I am in my worst nightmare and just want to roll over and cry I don't know if I'm capable of dealing with this can't believe my beautiful girl is going thru this 
I'm at a loss of what to do I know it's selfish but I don't want to deal with it 
Im sorry for rambling I'm such a mess right now I wasn't expecting something this bad


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I am so very sorry to hear this awful news. Take heart that you got her to the vet. From the gray on her muzzle I'm guessing she is older. The average life span of a Great Dane is 6 to 8 years. I would weigh her age and what your vet advises in considering your next move. Your thread was titled "When to let go?" so I would guess that you somehow knew deep down that this might be what you might have to face. 

It takes great courage to put your dog before your own wants and needs.(like delaying the inevitable because letting go is too painful for you.) There are a lot of sites on the web that deal with this, and they can be a great comfort. 'My heart goes out to you. We went through this with our first Havanese and when the time came we knew it was the kindest last act we could do for her. We were told by the vet that at her age, there was no hope of recovery or life without pain. She died peacefully in our arms, rather than alone, with the help of our vet. God bless you, and my thoughts and prayers are with you as you travel this road. Nancy


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I am so very sorry to hear this news. I understand your pain, I have been through it more than once and it is horrible. I know how much you love your beautiful girl and I know you hate seeing the pain she is going through. You will do what is best for her because you love her. Talk to your vet and get every piece of information you can to make the best decision for her. Please keep posting and know we are here to talk to. Sending you and your girl hugs.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for the news, but glad you have the knowledge now to put her first and not let her suffer when the vet can no longer help her to be pain free. 

She's lived a good long life for a mix with Great Dane. You obviously love her very much, and she knows it.

So sorry.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm sorry too!! :crying: I feel your pain and hope that you and your dog find some comfort. The prednisone should help her. We did this for our dog in March who went Into the vet for heart worm pills but got a surprise diagnosis of T cell lymphoma diagnosis. I was heartbroken, as I'm sure you are with your dog. We didn't choose to do chemo, but put her on prednisone to mask the pain. Unfortunately within a week she had stopped eating, drinking and didn't want to move and got VERY sick. She had late stage. So we decided to not let her not suffer anymore. Our Vet said it Was a VERY humane thing to do for her because of her disease and quality of life. My vet said that she would do this if it were her dog which made me feel a little better. I couldn't stand to see her suffer anymore so I did the best thing I could do for her. She will tell you when it's time. Please Take care and I hope the best for you both. :crying:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't read the whole thread, but I'll answer the original question. For us, it's when they have nothing that they look forward to enjoying. If they enjoy eating, it's usually a good thing. They will have up's and down's. But when the end is near, and the up's stop coming, there is no need to prolong it.

Pam and I have been here for over 37 years with all sorts of animals. None went through any unnecessary suffering, but lived full, pleasant lives. We have quite a graveyard, and it never gets any easier, but we still enjoy having animals to share our lives, and try to make theirs as pleasant as possible.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I know I titled when to let go but thought I had at least a year left with her and wanted to know signs of when it was closer I had no idea she was in so much pain 
The vet has told me we can do a bone biopsy? if I want to idk I was kinda in shock and didn't catch everything he said about that 
He said I could amputate her leg but with her arthritis and age he thinks it's better to manage her pain until I'm ready I don't want her to be in pain but I can't make this decision yet 
I have been researching this a lot today and thinking about going to an oncologist? ( I think it's called) and seeing what they say 
online it says dogs can live a while if given radiation for pain so was going to look into that if it helps her not be in pain and gives me a few more months she's still eating and potting outside but just not playing much and when she stands from laying she looks really stiff sometimes limps a little so I'm sure she's in pain even with the meds the vet gave her I know I should do what's best for her its hard to know how much she hurts but think if she was to the point of euthanasia she would be worse wouldn't she? Idk if I'm just trying to hold on longer so looking for ways to keep her? or if she really is not to that point yet 
I am so sorry to everyone that has lost dogs this is a horrible thing to deal with and I can't believe it's happening to her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

I often think that the decision of when to let go is a reflection of your choice for yourself on that matter. My husband says he would choose to live every day that he could while I really only want to have one very bad day and then have it be over. We have only had to make the choice once to put a dog to sleep and we went with my views on the one bad day. Our dog was 13 and had a wonderful life but she got a serious eye disease and I knew she would be completely traumatized by the proposed surgery. Instead she had a very peaceful death. Sometimes I wonder if I could have kept her going for a few more years but I knew that would come at a very high emotional cost. I am at peace with my choice but I understand that everyone has to find their own kind of peace. I am thinking of you as you struggle with this hard choice.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank you that helps make it easier to hold off just a little while when she has a really bad day (like stops eating or something like that ) I think it will be easier to let her go I'm not ready and I think she's not too bad yet if I can get her better pain meds or the radiation to help her pain I think she will do much much better 
I just made an appointment for Monday morning with oncologist to see what they think is the best coarse of action 
I feel a little more clear headed today and know my girl is depending on me to make her feel better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I am glad to hear you are over the initial trauma of the news and now you can think clearly and concentrate on what is best for you both. Any time there is serious illness whether it be human or animal it is a rocky road of ups and downs and is emotionally draining. I hope things go smoothly and you get the help you need to navigate this with the least amount of stress possible. Please keep letting us know how things are going and for sure let us know how it goes with the oncologist. Take care will be thinking about you.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

It is never an easy decision. I had to make it three times for both parents and our Havanese, Hanna. My parents specified to not do anything proactively to extend their lives if there was no coming back to a reasonable life. My mom died of Alzheimer's after a 15 year struggle. She told me that if I ever did anything to prolong her life once she was no longer "living", she would come back and haunt me. She was 85. My dad died at 95. His heart and lungs were shutting down. He was on a ventilator and unconscious. The doctor wanted to know what we wanted. I asked the doctor a simple question, "If he were your dad, what would you do?" 
The vet gave me the same response when I asked her the same question about Hanna. 

Medical people see the entire gambit of fatal illness in all of its stages. I think they are the best source of information if you ask the right questions. You need to know to what degree of pain your pup is suffering and how to tell. You need to know their expected life expectancy with the illness they have. When Hanna was diagnosed with kidney failure, the answer to my question was "about 3 months left." In that time I gave her tons of pills, and intravenous water feedings. She would be up and about, but walked slowly and stiffly. After about 3 months from diagnosis, she began to not hold her food down. She went downhill very quickly and within two days time appeared to be in extreme distress. There was no doubt that the time had come and I had done everything to keep her out of pain, but I knew she was more than miserable and it would be unfair for me to not let her go. The vet knew from experience what I could expect. If you don't prod and ask blunt questions, they may not be as forthcoming. It is far better for your pup if you know the signs and what to expect, and how to deal with everything. All dogs are different of course, but the Oncologist would have the best knowledge for you. Try to absorb it all, or have them write it down if it is too much to remember. Don't be afraid to have the courage to do what hurts you the most if it is best for your best friend. Thinking of you and praying for you both.
Nancy


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I have been to the oncologist and he agrees with my vet Luna won't be getting an amputation and won't be getting radiation I had no idea it cost so much money Unfortunately I don't have that kind of money I really wish I did so we are managing her pain with medicine which he stressed would not work long 
My son is taking his dog in 2 weeks 3 hrs away so it's definitely a sad time right now 
We are just going to take it one day at a time 
I don't want to be one of those people that hold on too long and cause her pain I just need a little more time with her 
I can't imagine my life without her every time I think about it I cry I'm hoping With a little time I can accept this without holding on too long 
Also the vet will be monitoring her hopefully his observations will help me know when it's time 
We have a little vacation planned for the 4th of July heading to a lake house with my sister and her kids I thought Luna would love it now I'm not so sure she would be ok If she seems ok I might try for a day or two instead of the whole week I want as many memories as I can get but don't want her to be too overwhelmed 
She seems to be doing pretty good she's more playful than she's been in a long time hopefully that's a good sign  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

You have done the right thing by including your vet. Going to extremes (putting an older dog (great danes can get old faster than small dogs) through the stress of surgery and or radiation, would not be my inclination even if money were not an issue. Quality of life, is what matters most. Keep in mind that dogs seem to know when you are upset, so you might want to hide your fears and tears as best you can. You don't want Luna thinking she's done something wrong to upset you. Stay happy around her and make every minute a great one for HER sake. You may find it's easier on you too. Don't think of this as a long goodbye, but a wonderful day every day you have with Luna. my best, Nancy


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I will definitely try to hide it better I've noticed Luna has been coming between the puppy and I when the puppy starts getting mouthy she steps between us and just stands there letting him pulls and bite on her instead of me I think she knows I'm upset and it's her way of trying to help? Of course I grab a toy and get puppy to play with that instead but I think it's definitely sweet of her 
She's such a great dog it's not fair she deserves a nice long happy pain free life 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Sounds like she has one with you! It also sounds like she is a good pack member. Keep your voice light and happy and calm, and your demeanor will probably follow along.....THEN Luna can be happy. The puppy may eventually sense as well how to behave around Luna. Dogs are amazing at grasping emotions.


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

:hug:


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I think you are doing exactly the right thing. Just keep loving her the way you always have and enjoy her, she is such a sweetie. In a strange way you are lucky in that you know your time is limited and you have the chance to really cherish it. Not everyone has that luxury and wish they had had that opportunity to relish time not realizing it was gone. Please keep posting and take lots of pictures of Luna so we can enjoy her too.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Just wanted to update she seems to be doing a lot better with the medication she's playing more than she has since I got the puppy and she loves her walks and playing fetch again I try to make play really short I don't want her to do too much but want her to enjoy life a little too 
I love seeing her more herself! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Thanks for the update. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Thought i'd post a vid of sprocket annoying Luna wanting to play lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Ignore the dog bed that was opened up  sprocket knows how to unzip things now he's always unzipping it lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

It's nice to read that Luna is enjoying things again.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Such a cute video. Luna is so sweet with Sprocket and Sprocket is such a puppy haha. Glad the meds are helping Luna and letting her enjoy life again.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I find myself taking tons of pics lately I thought they looked sweet sleeping together it never last long puppy is always on the go lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Luna and I just came back from a walk I use to walk her a lot now we don't go nearly as far 
today it was so pretty out I ended up going further than we have in a while a total of 3 miles that's not that far but for her it is we usually walk 1-1.5 miles a day the last 15 min of our walk she struggled to keep up even though we slowed down tons on the way home 
When we walked up the 3 steps to my house she stumbled and it was obvious she was hurting she was very very stiff 
I don't know whether to talk to the vet or not is it time already? I'm sure we went too far but maybe it's more than that? I know you cannot give medical advise I guess I'm just worried I'm putting her in unnecessary extreme pain because I'm not ready 
she still eats wonderfully and much more bouncy since she's been on the meds 
If she's seems better later I'll prob just keep it under 1.5 miles from now on if she's not better I'll prob call the vet and see what he says 
I'm just worried so throwing my worries out there lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jilliow (Jan 6, 2017)

She sounds so much better lately on her meds. I dont think its time yet.

I just think the walk was far too much for her today, my last dog wasnt able to go for a walk at all towards the end but just pottered in the garden.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I would ask the vet just how much she should endure in her condition. I have arthritis and I used to do 5 miles fast walking. Now slow walking for longer than a mile hurts. Dogs mask their pain and will do what they can not to disappoint you. Just make sure you aren't pushing her more than she can handle. Stiff and stumbling implies pain.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It sounds like you kind of over-did it today. Unless she seems REALLY miserable, I'd give her a day or two to recover, then see how she does with her regular length walks. 

I KNOW it's not easy. I had to have my beloved 17 year old cat put to sleep last week because of seriously declining quality of life. It was a very, VERY hard decision to make. But I know I made the right decision because I feel relief more than anything else, even though, of course, I miss her like crazy!


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm so sorry about your cat it's so hard to lose a pet definitely turns our worlds upside down for a while she's beautiful! 
i cried and cried when my son took dexter and he's still alive! I just can't imagine Luna gone I just think about it and get all teared up 
She does seem better now I'm sure it was too far I definitely won't be doing that again I just kept thinking how pretty it was out and she was enjoying herself for most of it 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I think Luna just went to far today and needs to dial it back. Just keep an eye on her. Karen I am so sorry to hear about your beautiful kitty. Hugs to you and DH.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jojofergy said:


> I'm so sorry about your cat it's so hard to lose a pet definitely turns our worlds upside down for a while she's beautiful!
> i cried and cried when my son took dexter and he's still alive! I just can't imagine Luna gone I just think about it and get all teared up
> She does seem better now I'm sure it was too far I definitely won't be doing that again I just kept thinking how pretty it was out and she was enjoying herself for most of it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are definitely limitations in how much you can help with a dog that big. If she were a Havanese, I'd suggest just brining a stoller along and popping her in when she seems tired. Doesn't work so well with a Dane! (Call a cab maybe?  (just kidding!))

I don't know if this is even an option for you where you live, but Two years ago, Snowbelle was falling over all the time because of severe arthritis in her hips and spine. The regular local vet could only offer pain meds. We tried them, but they just made her disoriented and she fell even more. I was talking to the sports medicine vet I use for the dogs, and she said she'd had really good results with low level laser on cats with arthritis. It was a miracle! In a few weeks, she was jumping the baby gates in the house, and climbing out of our backyard, which has a 4' fence! Of course it couldn't cure the underlying arthritis, but it made her comfortable enough that we bought another two years of good quality life for her!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> I think Luna just went to far today and needs to dial it back. Just keep an eye on her. Karen I am so sorry to hear about your beautiful kitty. Hugs to you and DH.


Thanks. a couple of weeks later, I can talk about it. when I had to have her put to sleep, I couldn't even post something without crying again... even though I KNOW it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

It's been a couple months since i was on any forums thought I'd try to jump back in with a sad update 
Luna was put to sleep about a month ago it's been pretty rough I miss her everyday 
I can tell Sprocket misses her too he has become more clingy and whiney since she's been gone I'm a little depressed so that might have something to do with his behavior too
It's taking me a while to deal with her being gone and still have a hard time talking about it but the last week or so I finally feel a little more like myself 
I just wanted to get back on here and try to get into a more normal routine instead of moping about lol 
I feel bad for sprocket too I haven't been a very good mommy to him the last few weeks but am hoping to turn that around now and try to move on 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hugs


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Luna. Prayers and hugs for you and Sprocket.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry. I think losing a loved pet is one of the hardest things to go through. Especially when you have to make the decision. My heart goes out to you and Sprocket.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know it wasn't unexpected, but it's never easy.  :hug:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. Always hard to say goodbye. Be kind to yourself and let Sprocket help ease your sorrow and you will ease his.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your kind words it's so hard to make the decision to let go I've never had to do that before I waited longer than I probably should have but I knew it had to be done 
I'm glad I have sprocket he's been so cuddly with me the last month (he's never been that cuddly before so it was a nice change) 
Unfortunately sprocket has developed a couple bad habits I know that's my fault we kinda stopped doing a lot like we use to I was just too depressed the last month so I know he's been bored 
But we've got a few things to work on to keep us busy for a while lol 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Luna. It is such an impossibly difficult time. Wishing you brighter days.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Just rewatched the sweet video you posted of Luna and Sprocket . . .






We were very sorry to hear about Luna. You and Sprocket are in our thoughts.

Annie, Randy, and Shama (who says, "I wish I could play with you, Sprocket! You seem fun!")


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Luna. Sweet video of Luna and Sprocket. Your in my thoughts...:grouphug:


----------

